
Ask HN: Starting a company on H1b visa? - rajeshp1986
Ask HN: Starting a company on H1b visa?<p>I am currently working on H1b with a company in bay area. I have an idea for a startup which I want to pursue. I have read many articles online that on H1b visa I cannot work on building my app after my 9-5 job and it is illegal to pursue something like that.<p>I also read few articles(old postings in HN) where people have registered a company on H1b and transferred their existing H1b for that newly created company(with a board that has the ability to fire you).<p>1) Considering all these different options, how viable is to start a company while being on H1b visa and build my app which I can pitch to investors?<p>2) how much capital is required for creating and registering a company?<p>3) Do I need a Greencard holder or citizen as a co-founder? Is it required for the co-founder to invest as well?<p>4) if I am able to register a company and transfer my H1b visa, do I need to resign my current job or can I continue my day job and work for building my app after 9-5 hours so that I have a constant income while I build my app?<p>Please help me regarding this. I am also planning to consult an immigration lawyer regarding this but I want to ask the right questions when consulting the lawyer.
======
tn13
You should consult an attorney for such things and do not rely on forums.
AFAIK you can surely work on your own app during your own free time (assuming
your employer does not have issues with it) and simply launch it when you have
proper immigration status.

